# Những thỏi son dưỡng môi đẹp và đắt đỏ nhất thế giới



## thuhoai (17/6/18)

Chỉ là son dưỡng môi nhưng rất có thể những cái tên này đáng giá tương đương chai serum đầy dưỡng chất mà bạn vẫn hằng yêu thích và nâng niu.

Trong danh mục những sản phẩm làm đẹp, đồ dưỡng da thường là hạng mục tiêu tốn nhiều “tiền của” nhất của phụ nữ. Tuy nhiên, các sản phẩm dưỡng môi lại chưa bao giờ được coi là món đồ “sang chảnh”. Ít ai chấp nhận bỏ nhiều tiền ra để sở hữu một thỏi son chỉ đơn giản là để dưỡng môi. Nhưng vẫn có không ít ngoại lệ.

Dưới đây là Top 4 thỏi son dưỡng đắt đỏ nhất thế giới. Chỉ là son dưỡng nhưng có khi nó còn có giá ngang bằng chai serum đầy dưỡng chất yêu thích của bạn.

*PAT McGRATH Lip Fetish Lip Balm *

*

*​
Với những thành phần dưỡng ẩm và chống lão hoá phong phú, thỏi son dưỡng “sang chảnh” này cung cấp đầy đủ độ ẩm, vitamin cần thiết để tái tạo và làm mềm vùng da môi khô nứt nẻ. Tuy chỉ là son dưỡng nhưng Lip Fetish Lip Balm vẫn có vẻ ngoài đặc trưng và chắc chắn của những thỏi Pat McGrath. Lớp vỏ son được phủ màu trắng toát cùng hình đôi môi độc đáo màu vàng ròng gắn ngay trên thân son luôn là điểm nhấn nhận biết của son Pat McGrath. Nó đương nhiên trở thành niềm mơ ước của nhiều cô gái.



​
Giờ thỏi son này đã dập dấu SOLD OUT trên trang web chính thức, việc sở hữu lại càng khó khăn hơn bao giờ hết.

*Dior Lip glow*



​
Dior Lip Glow đã quá nổi tiếng rồi. Tuy chỉ là một thỏi son dưỡng, Dior Lip Glow vẫn được hãng đầu tư bao bì kỹ lưỡng với núm tròn đặc trưng của nhà Dior. Không phải son dưỡng không màu, Dior Lip Glow có nhiều hơn hai sắc độ để các cô gái lựa chọn. Ngoài màu coral và pink quen thuộc, Dior Lip Glow mới ra mắt nhiều tông màu vô cùng phong phú. Bạn có thể tìm thấy 10 tông màu khác nhau phù hợp với sắc tố môi và vô cùng tự nhiên như berry, lilac, rasberry, purple.



​
Đặc biệt, lần đầu tiên khái niệm son dưỡng có finish lì được định hình. Những ai dị ứng với hiệu ứng bóng mỡ của son dưỡng không cần phải lo lắng nữa. Đây được coi là thỏi con mọi phụ nữ hiện đại đều nên có. 

*Bobbi Brown *



​
Son dưỡng dạng nén trong hộp kim loại không chỉ là một sản phẩm dưỡng da mà nó còn thể hiện phong cách sống khác biệt của người sở hữu. Khi mà ngày nay mọi cô gái đều dùng son dưỡng dạng thỏi vì sự tiện lợi thì bạn sẽ thật nổi bật khi dùng một hộp son dưỡng có thiết kế vintage. Cảm giác thoa son bằng đầu ngón tay thật thanh lịch và cổ điển lạ kỳ. 

Bobbi Brown muốn giữ lại nét đẹp ấy bằng sản phẩm son dưỡng hộp nén xinh xắn này. Không chỉ bằng chất lượng son hoàn hảo, nó đánh trúng tâm lý yêu cái đẹp của các cô gái đam mê sự phù phiếm bằng chính packaging xuất sắc.

*Sugar*



​
Những “viên đường” ngọt ngào của nhà The Fresh cam kết về một cây son giàu dưỡng chất chứa các thành phần đặc biệt. Không dừng lại ở son dưỡng dạng thỏi, mới đây The Fresh cho ra đời bộ sưu tập son dưỡng dạng nén hộp ngọt ngào không kém.



​
Mỗi màu tương ứng với một vị dessert dành riêng cho những nàng hảo ngọt. Chủ thương hiệu còn là một nhà sản xuất nước hoa có tiếng nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể tin tưởng vào mùi hương authentic của nó mạng lại.

_Nguồn: eva_​


----------

